# Petro Longola & Petro Moshi



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Should I be concerned....
I have 6 WC Petro Longola (2 males , 4 females) and 6 WC Petro Yellow Moshi (2 males , 4 females).
The bully of the tanks is a 6 inch male Longola and The largest longola female is 4.5 inches..... The largest male Moshi is 5 inches and the largest female Moshi is 4 inches.

These fish are housed in a 6 foot 125 gallon tank.... a ton of rocks and caves and plastic
plants all over the tank..... there is a lot of chasing by all but the bully of the tank
would even chase his shadow if he could..... :fish: :lol:

My question here is: by having the longolas and the Moshi in the same tank , will this inhibit
the breeding of the Moshi..... :-? :-?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Mixing will always inhibit breeding one way or another.

Sell me your Longola and be done with it!


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

My moshi have not bred either... I think it is because of my longola. But... I'm going to add more moshi soon to find out.

My longola HATES my moshi's. In all honesty I'm not going to complain.... longola are breeding, so I am happy.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Sarah,
I think when I set up my 240 long or when I sell my MOBA Fonts (presently in a 6 foot 125 gallon tank)... I will put the Longola in the 240 gallon (8 feet long) or put them in the 125 gallon (6 footer).... I will add some Famula to either or both tanks to keep the aggression level down..... The reason I have asked this question(original post) is related to another question posted about the "Variation of color/Varients in the Petro Moshi....?" I think my Moshi are really stressed out due to that big Longola Bully... The Moshi are almost always showing the Brown coloration in the body.... except when they are going crazy for food or when the aquarium lights comes on..... I am going to separate them for sure.. It seems they are not acting normal and it seems they would be unable to spawn(defend territory to spawn) because of the Longola.... What are your thoughts on this 
Thanks for sharing this info ... =D> Also how long have the Moshi been with the Longola ?,
How many Longola and how many Moshi do you have presently and what size tank.... :-? 
Are there any other guest staying in the Petro Hotel  :-? 
Frank


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

They have been together since January.

I wouldn't be worried about the brown. That doesn't bother me. It's the fact that my longola chases him when he is shaking for a girl. 
I wouldn't sperate them untill you get more petrochromis....

Lots of tropheus. Large ones , small ones... medium ones.
Simochromis
Gobies

^ are all in the tank.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

OK,
So after a few months No casualties (Moshi/longolas).... Now the big step... the 125 gallon tank is loaded with plastic plants and caves.... It's time to set up an open area in the middle of the tank....
The next step will be to have a single large cave for the tank meanie (the alpha longola male).
He now has a full red dorsal (it's about time).... Hope fully there won't be any casualties in the next two steps..... Any feed back on these plans are more than welcomed.....

Does anyone think it would be better to leave things as they are.... and why ???
After all the fish are still :fish: :thumb:


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

you have to have a dominant male... or they won't breed... they'll just swim around :lol: Put a large flat rock away from where the girls like to hang out. The dom male should claim it.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

I think the 6 inch BULLY is the dom ... LOL
So the next step should be remove some of the plastic plants at one far end.
Then get rid of the multiple caves at that end and place one large rock cave...
I won't touch the middle section of the tank, The middle section now has a lot of high plastic plants to break the line of site ..... This stops the bully from spotting the other fish and building up a head of steam when he charges...... That was going to be step 3(one large rock)...... But I will try that as step 2 and yes it makes a little more sense.... because if something goes a rye the tall plants are still there ..... You were right a while back ... "JUST USE YOUR NEOLAMP experience"...
I am also going to change the florescent light (right now it is a twin T5 cool white bulb) Home Depot special.

These PETROS are so cool .... I try to adjust them to a new kind of pellet (Hakari EXCEL)..
they see me come to the tank , and they rush to where I am .... Then they see the Hakari package and the quickly disperse.... LOL .... When I go to the tank with a plastic bag of Spirulina Flakes they go crazy.....
BTW no indictment on HAKARI


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

lol at least you know I was going to give you hard time :lol:

I'm glad you got into petros Frank... territory building is really important as you can now see with them. If ya stunk at it.... well, they'd probably be dead.


----------

